# Does anybody do this?



## ilikewood (Apr 4, 2007)

I was turning a peppermill tonight out of a maple burl and had to fill a bunch of inclusions.  I used a ground turquois and epoxy to fill them in.  I add extra so I can turn it down to the correct shape and size.

My problem was this....my round nose scraper would dull in a minute or so because it was like turning sandpaper, so I had to keep sharpening my scraper.  Since what I was turning was "like sandpaper", I turned my scraper over and put a nice edge right back on using the turquois and epoxy fill.  It just took a few seconds and I flipped it back over and turned again.

I didn't know if this is a technique people use, or just a really stupid thing I did from drinking too many energy drinks.


----------



## LostintheWoods (Apr 4, 2007)

Makes perfect sense to me! (Not that that is a good thing.)


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 4, 2007)

Whatever works. When I first started wood turning, with zero knowledge, I used my round nosed scraper on duck calls 'upside down' for more than a year not knowing I was doing it wrong. [:I] BTW, the upside-down thing makes a smooth surface.


----------



## Dario (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />Whatever works. When I first started wood turning, with zero knowledge, I used my round nosed scraper on duck calls 'upside down' for more than a year not knowing I was doing it wrong. [:I] BTW, the upside-down thing makes a smooth surface.



I think it works best on harder woods.  Sorby actually sells a scraper based on the same principle...of course theirs is a lot more difficult to sharpen and fancier to look at []


----------



## whiskey359 (Apr 10, 2007)

I Have made a few pens by filling the holes in Arizona Cholla
with turquoise I ground up in a mortar and pestle.  I shaped the entire pen with sandpaper only.  I started with 80 grit and went from there.  The results were great but it did take a while.  I initially started with a scraper but some of the bigger pieces of the turquoise would split or break out and I wanted a variety of sizes for contrast and look.  Seems the sandpaper was the best route for me.  Good luck, you will enjoy the result.

Cheers,  Mike


----------

